# Wheels Offered by Discount Tire???



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

As you guys already know, for the most part, the 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO is a relatively easy car to fit wheels to. Really, the only inhibiting factor is the rear fender lip. Believe it or not, we've had customers end up with rubbing problems simply because they purchased a different _*BRAND*_ tire for the rear! We used to offer 8" wide wheels with a 40 offset on our website, but the problem we ran into was that they would fit on some cars without any modifications and they would rub on others. I have talked to both our fitment department and several vendors and they all confirmed that they've seen these same problems. That's why our website is so limited on GTO fitments. For the general public, we need to be able to _*GUARANTEE*_ the average customer that anything they purchase from our website will fit their car without any modifications. That being said, the general consensus is as follows (these are not the only applications that will work but these are the most common): 

8" width with 35-40 offset will work all the way around on the GTO. However, some cars may need to modify the rear fenders, some may not. It all depends on the car and the wheel/tire combination. 

You can squeeze an 8.5" width all the way around using a 40 offset but this will most likely require modifications. 

As for the rear, 9" width 40-50 offset or 9.5" width 45-50 offset. All of these will require rear fender modifications. 


Here's a *quick* list of wheels *WE* offer using the information provided above (in no particular order):


********17"*********

*Brand/Model/Size/PCD/Offset*

Ace	Zeus	17X7.5	5-120	38

Beyern	Five	17X8	5-120	40
Beyern	Mesh	17X8	5-120	40
Beyern	Multi	17X8	5-120	40

Drag	DR19	17X7.5	5-120	42
Drag	DR37	17X7.5	5-120	42

Liq Met	Static	17X7	5-120	40

MB	Rennen	17X8	5-120	35

TSW	Cadwell	17X8	5-120	35
TSW	Croft	17X8	5-120	35
TSW	Indy 500	17X8	5-120	35
TSW	Jarama	17X8	5-120	35
TSW	Londrina	17X8	5-120	35
TSW	Mallory	17X8	5-120	35
TSW	Nardo	17X8	5-120	35
TSW	Nogaro	17X8	5-120	40
TSW	Snetterton	17X8	5-120	35
TSW	Trackstar	17X8	5-120	40
TSW	Vortex	17X8	5-120	40

Voxx	MG	17X8	5-120	40

********18"*********

*Brand/Model/Size/PCD/Offset*

Ace	Matrix	18X8	5-120	38
Ace	Matrix	18X9	5-120	40
Ace	Spark	18X8	5-120	38

Beyern	Five	18X8.5	5-120	40
Beyern	Five	18X9.5	5-120	45
Beyern	Mesh	18X8.5	5-120	40
Beyern	Mesh	18X9.5	5-120	45
Beyern	Multi	18X8.5	5-120	40
Beyern	Multi	18X9.5	5-120	45

Drag	DR19	18X7.5	5-120	42
Drag	DR37	18X8	5-120	40

Konig	Hotswap	18X8	5-120	40

Liquid Metal	Static	18X9.5	5-120	45
Liquid Metal	Static	18X8.5	5-120	40
Liquid Metal	Static	18X9.5	5-120	50

MB	Essen	18X8	5-120	35
MB	Rennen	18X8.5	5-120	35

Petrol	Throttle	18X8	5-120	35

Privat	Kontact	18X8.5	5-120	40
Privat	Netz	18X8	5-120	40
Privat	Reserve	18X8	5-120	40

Replica	TT	18X8	5-120	35

TSW	Croft	18X8	5-120	35
TSW	Indy 500	18X8	5-120	35
TSW	Indy 500	18X9.5	5-120	45
TSW	Jarama	18X8	5-120	35
TSW	Jarama	18X9.5	5-120	45
TSW	Mondello	18X8	5-120	40
TSW	Mondello	18X9	5-120	45
TSW	Montage	18X8	5-120	40
TSW	Nogaro	18X8	5-120	40
TSW	Nogaro	18X9	5-120	45
TSW	Snetterton	18X8	5-120	35
TSW	Thruxton	18X8	5-120	40
TSW	Thruxton	18X9.5	5-120	45
TSW	Vortex	18X8	5-120	40
TSW	Vortex	18X9	5-120	45

Voxx	MG	18X8	5-120	40
Voxx	MG3	18X8	5-120	40

5Zigen	ZR+	18X8.5	5-120	37

********19"*********

*Brand/Model/Size/PCD/Offset*

Ace	Matrix	19X8.5	5-120	38
Ace	Strada	19X8.5	5-120	38

Beyern	Five	19X8.5	5-120	40
Beyern	Five	19X9.5	5-120	45
Beyern	Mesh	19X8.5	5-120	40
Beyern	Mesh	19X9.5	5-120	45
Beyern	Multi	19X8.5	5-120	40
Beyern	Multi	19X9.5	5-120	45

Konig	Hotswap	19X8	5-120	40

Liquid Metal	Static	19X8	5-120	45

MB	Interline	19X8	5-120	35

Petrol	Vengence	19X8	5-120	35
Petrol	Vengence	19X9.5	5-120	45

Privat	Netz	19X8	5-120	40
Privat	Rennstadt	19X8.5	5-120	40
Privat	Zentralle	19X8	5-120	40

TSW	Cadwell	19X8	5-120	35
TSW	Indy 500	19X8	5-120	35
TSW	Indy 500	19X9.5	5-120	45
TSW	Jarama	19X8	5-120	35
TSW	Jarama	19X9.5	5-120	45
TSW	Mondello	19X8	5-120	40
TSW	Montage	19X8	5-120	40
TSW	Montage	19X9.5	5-120	45
TSW	Nogaro	19X8	5-120	40
TSW	Snetterton	19X8	5-120	35
TSW	Snetterton	19X9.5	5-120	45
TSW	Thruxton	19X8	5-120	40
TSW	Thruxton	19X9.5	5-120	45
TSW	Vortex	19X8	5-120	40

Vossen	75	19X8.5	5-120	35
Vossen	75	19X9.5	5-120	45

5Zigen	ZR+	19X8	5-120	37

********20"*********

*Brand/Model/Size/PCD/Offset*

Ace	Deluxe	20X8.5	5-120	35
Ace	Executive	20X8.5	5-120	35

Beyern	Five	20X8.5	5-120	40
Beyern	Mesh	20X8.5	5-120	40
Beyern	Mesh	20X8.5	5-120	40
Beyern	Multi	20X8.5	5-120	40

Petrol	Octane	20X8.5	5-120	35

Privat	Kontact	20X8.5	5-120	38
Privat	Netz	20X8.5	5-120	38

TSW	Londrina	20X8.5	5-120	35
TSW	Mondello	20X8.5	5-120	35
TSW	Snetterton	20X8.5	5-120	35
TSW	Thruxton	20X8.5	5-120	35
TSW	Vairano	20X8.5	5-120	35
TSW	Vortex	20X8.5	5-120	35

Voxx	Ancona	20X8.5	5-120	40
Voxx	Misano	20X8.5	5-120	40

The link below will redirect you to our wheel brands page. You can select a manufacture to view price, size, and availability.

*Find by Brand*​

Just to reiterate what most of you already know, *we guarantee the lowest delivered price on all the products we carry*. If you can find a cheaper delivered price through a competitor, let us know and we'll beat it. If you are interested in a wheel or tire we do not carry, let us know and if we can order it, we'll guarantee the lowest delivered price on that product as well! Our number one goal is to provide our customers with all the necessary information to make an informed purchase while ensuring the best possible pricing. We apologize for not making this thread sooner as it is long overdue. 

Thank you everyone for your continued support!

-Matt
Discount Tire Direct.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Can't you get wheel manufacturers to make a certain wheel to fit perfectly on a GTO with a staggered setup with wider tires?

You want to run other sponsors off of different forums,well you need to step up and get this done.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> Can't you get wheel manufacturers to make a certain wheel to fit perfectly on a GTO with a staggered setup with wider tires?
> 
> You want to run other sponsors off of different forums,well you need to step up and get this done.


We've been talking about working one or two of our wheel vendors to do an exclusive production run (on one of their existing styles) to create the absolute best fit for the GTO.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Discount Tire Direct said:


> We've been talking about working one or two of our wheel vendors to do an exclusive production run (on one of their existing styles) to create the absolute best fit for the GTO.


Which style would that be?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i plan on geting some 19 inch thruxtons in couple of months, i cant wait


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> Which style would that be?


After initially looking at this. This would take a big commitment from the GTO community. Because wheel manufacturers build wheels through mass production, factories require minimum orders per part number. Depending on the manufacturer they may require 44-80 wheels per part number. This means that if you wanted, say, the Thruxton in 19" staggered Hyper silver with custom offsets(two part numbers), in order for us to do this, we would need a minimum of 42 committed GTO owners who wanted to pre-order the exact same staggered set up. Yes, 42 staggered sets would be considered a small run order. If we could get away with only ordering the rears and using what TSW already builds we would only need 21 pre-orders. 

This is not to say that this is the only option though. TSW does, from time to time bring in blank wheels. If TSW has the wheel you are looking for in blanks, they may be able to shave and drill the wheel to meet your fitment demands. This could be done on a per set basis, however, TSW does not bring in a lot of blank wheels at this time so we are all the their mercy to have what you are looking for. It may be possible to ask them to bring in a blank set of what you are looking for ETA's for this could vary from 3 months-1 year if the wheel is still in production.


----------



## T-MOBV (11 mo ago)

Discount Tire said:


> 17X7


----------



## T-MOBV (11 mo ago)

If you put 4os on the GTO will you have to do anything to I or if I use a 50 will that work


----------

